# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Κυκλώματα Εικόνας-'Ηχου & Φωτισμού >  >  Καθαρισμος δισκων βινυλιου

## Xarry

Ενδεικνυται ο καθαρισμος δισκων βινυλιου με νερο οπως ηταν η συνηθης μεθοδος καθαρισμου στο παρελθον η με αυτο τον τροπο φθειρετε ο δισκος; Επισης τα διαφορα υγρα καθαριστικα περα απο τον καθαρισμο προστατευουν παραλληλα τον δισκο απο τη σκονη;

----------


## fm344

εγω τους δισκους μου,τους πλενα με χλιαρα νερο και υγρο πιατων.
τους εκλεισα στο ναυλον κια μπηκαν στο ραφι(ετος 1995)μετα απο χρονια ,που χρειαστικε να ακουσω ενα τραγουδι που δεν κυκλοφορει-ακομα,τσιτσανης ΜΕ ΠΑΡΑΣΕΙΡΕ ΤΟ ΡΕΥΜΑ -ο δισκος ηταν καθαρος.
τα διαφορα καθαριστικα που κυκλοφορουν στο εμπορειο ειναι για προχειρο καθαρισμο.(ειχα χρεισιμοποιηση το καθαριστικο της ΦΙΛΙΠΣ,ΚΑΙ δεν εκανε τιποτα.μετα απο ωρες ειχε παλη σκονη)

----------


## proaudio

Χτυπησατε φλεβα τωρα παιδια. Επειδη τυχαινει να εχω κανει 10δεσ σεμιναρια για το θεμα σε εταιρειεσ και περιοδικα κτλ συναφη ευαγη ιδρυματα, ακουστε μια συμβουλη και μην την παραβειτε ΠΟΤΕ.
Απλο Απιονισμενο νερο με ΑΓΝΟ ΠΡΑΣΙΝΟ ΣΑΠΟΥΝΙ ΑΠΟ ΕΛΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΠΟΤΑΣΑ αν το θυμαστε οσοι ειστε ανω των 40κατι. Επλεναν οι μαναδες μας με αυτο καποτε. Μια μεγαλη λεκανη με διαλυμα τετοιου σαπουνιου και τριψιμο με την πετσετα του μπανιου ειναι το μονο που χρειαζονται οι δισκοι σας για να ζησουν πανω απο 35 χρονια εγγυημενα και απο οτι μου λενε συναδελφοι που εχουν στουντιο ηχογραφησεων μεχρι 60 χρονια χωρις κανενα ψεγαδι απο θεμα καθαριοτητας φυσικα. Δεν μιλαμε για αλλες ταλαιπωριες, οπως θερμοκρασιες, βαρος κτλ.
Για να καταλαβετε ποσο αποδοτικο ειναι η καλυτερη συσκευη καθαρισμου δισκων αυτη την στιγμη που ειναι πολυ παλια σαν εφευρεση δουλευει με αυτο το μειγμα σαν "μυστικη" συνταγη. Δεν αναφερω ονομα εταιρειας γιατι μπορει να με κυνηγησουν. το ξερω ομως γιατι περασα 1,5 χρονο στο εργοστασιο τους !!! :Wub:  :Wub:  :Wub:  :Wub:  :Wub:  :Wub:  :Wub:  :Wub:

----------


## proaudio

φθορα δεν υπαρχει αν το νερο ειναι καθαρο. αν εχει μικροσωματιδια φυσικα υπαρχει αλλα πολυ μικρη φθορα.
Ειχα αποθηκευμενους δισκους απο το 1967 (45αρια μικρα) που τα εβαλα στο ντουλαπι το 1979 (ας ειναι καλα τα μαγνητοφωνα ταινιας ) και ακομα και τωρα που δεν τα εχω εγω ειναι πραγματικα σαν καινουργια.

----------


## Πέτροs

Υπάρχει σχετικό άρθρο τήs Τεχνικήs Εκλογήs στά αρχεία.http://www.hlektronika.gr/files/inde...ct=view&id=278

----------


## Xarry

Βεβαια αν γινει καθαρισμος με νερο και σαπουνι απαιτειται πολυ καλο ξεβγαλμα και στεγνωμα.
Η βελονα επιδεχεται καποιο καθαρισμα η μονο αντικατασταση;

----------


## proaudio

το πλεον αποτελεσματικο μεσον για την βελονα ειναι η Ισοπροπυλική Αλκοόλη με ενα μικρο βουρτσακι η και βουτηγμα. Οχι η κεφαλη μονο η ακρη !!!!!!!! η Βελονα OXI το Cantilever.

----------


## Xarry

Η οποια ισοπροπυλικη αλκοολη ενδυξνυται και για σχολαστικο καθαρισμω οθωνων TFT σωστα; Επισης που θα βρω;

----------


## Τρελός Επιστήμονας

Παλιούς δίσκους από το Μοναστηράκι πολλές φορές τους καθαρίζω με ΑΖΑΧ για τα τζάμια με ένα μαλακό βαμβακερό πανί, αφού πρώτα τους βουρτσίσω με ένα πινέλο για να φύγουν οι πολλές σκόνες. Δούλεύει πολύ καλά, δεν διαλύει το βινύλιο αλλά το απλό απιονισμένο νερό με σαπούνι είναι καλύτερο, το έχω δοκιμάσει!!!

----------


## Xarry

Μολις καθαρισα κανα δυο που ειχαν χρονια να παιξουν με σκετο απιονισμενο νερο. Φυσικα ιχνος σκονης και "γρατζουνισματος" στην αναπαραγωγη αλλα να δουμε για ποσο θα κρατησει.

----------


## Giannis511

Oινόπνευμα και ένα πανάκι από αυτό που καθαρίζουν τα γυαλιά οράσεως..και διώχνει και το στατικό ηλεκτρισμό που τραβάει τη σκόνη...

----------


## Τρελός Επιστήμονας

Και κάτι άλλο: μην προσπαθήσετε να καθαρίσετε με οινόπνευμα ή ΑΖΑΞ τους παλιούς δίσκους 78 στροφών διότι είναι κατασκευασμένοι από υλικό με βάση το shellac (διάλυμα γομαλάκας σε οινόπνευμα) με ενδιάμεσες στρώσεις χαρτιού. Η γομαλάκα μπορεί να διαλυθεί από το οινόπνευμα, γιαυτό προσέχετε! Το δοκίμασα σε παλιό δίσκο 78 στροφών (στην άκρη του) και μετά από λίγο τρίψιμο αλλοιώθηκε! Καλύτερα απεσταγμένο νερό και σαπούνι.

----------


## Gioureg

> Χτυπησατε φλεβα τωρα παιδια. Επειδη τυχαινει να εχω κανει 10δεσ σεμιναρια για το θεμα σε εταιρειεσ και περιοδικα κτλ συναφη ευαγη ιδρυματα, ακουστε μια συμβουλη και μην την παραβειτε ΠΟΤΕ.
> Απλο Απιονισμενο νερο με ΑΓΝΟ ΠΡΑΣΙΝΟ ΣΑΠΟΥΝΙ ΑΠΟ ΕΛΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΠΟΤΑΣΑ αν το θυμαστε οσοι ειστε ανω των 40κατι. Επλεναν οι μαναδες μας με αυτο καποτε. Μια μεγαλη λεκανη με διαλυμα τετοιου σαπουνιου και τριψιμο με την πετσετα του μπανιου ειναι το μονο που χρειαζονται οι δισκοι σας για να ζησουν πανω απο 35 χρονια εγγυημενα και απο οτι μου λενε συναδελφοι που εχουν στουντιο ηχογραφησεων μεχρι 60 χρονια χωρις κανενα ψεγαδι απο θεμα καθαριοτητας φυσικα. Δεν μιλαμε για αλλες ταλαιπωριες, οπως θερμοκρασιες, βαρος κτλ.
> Για να καταλαβετε ποσο αποδοτικο ειναι η καλυτερη συσκευη καθαρισμου δισκων αυτη την στιγμη που ειναι πολυ παλια σαν εφευρεση δουλευει με αυτο το μειγμα σαν "μυστικη" συνταγη. Δεν αναφερω ονομα εταιρειας γιατι μπορει να με κυνηγησουν. το ξερω ομως γιατι περασα 1,5 χρονο στο εργοστασιο τους !!!



Καλησπερα σας,
Οποίος γνωρίζει, ας δώσει τα φώτα του στο παρακάτω ερώτημά μου:
Απιονισμενο ή απεσταγμενο νερό απαιτείται;
Είναι διαφορετικά πράγματα.
Γνωρίζετε μηπως τη μέγιστη αγωγιμότητα που θα πρέπει να έχει;
Η αγωγιμότητα είναι ανάλογη με την ποσότητα αλλάτων που περιέχει το νερό μας. 
Το σίγουρο και καθαρότερο αποσταγμένο νερό είναι από φαρμακείο, αυτό με την κόκκινη ή και με την μπλε ετικέτα:
Water for injections

Φιλικά, Γιώργος

----------


## nick1974

Γιωργο, καθαρο νερακι θες απαλλαγμενο οσο γινεται απο σωματιδια.
Ουτε ειναι απαραιτητο να ειναι απιονισμενο ουτε καν απεσταγμενο, αλλα ετσι κι αλλιως για νερο μιλαμε. Δεν ειναι ουτε ακριβο ουτε τιποτα, κι αν εχεις ηδη wfi ενωειται μπορεις να το χρησιμοποιησεις.
Η αγωγιμοτητα δεν παιζει κανενα ρολο, δε φτιαχνεις βιοτοπικο ενυδρειο, ενα καθαρισμα σε δισκους βινιλιου ειναι το ζητουμενο, οποτε οσο πιο καθαρο τοσο πιο πολυ καθαρο θα κρατησει (αναλογα και με το περιβαλλον βεβαια).

Εγω προσωπικα εριχνα νερακι με αλκοολη πανω στο δισκο ενω επαιζε.
Το κολπο αυτο το χα μαθει απο DJ και εδειχνε να λειτουργει (ισως κατα καποιο τροπο λιπαινε το σημειο τριβης μεταξυ βελονας και δισκου, χωρις να ειμαι σιγουρος)

----------


## rama

Ας μου επιτρέψετε κάποιες επισημάνσεις.
Το ενέσιμο νερό είναι συνήθως τετράκις απεσταγμένο.
Υγρό και δίσκος να είναι σε παραπλήσιες θερμοκρασίες, πχ δωματίου με παραμονή επί πολλές ώρες.
Αν θέλεις να χρησιμοποιήσεις διαλυμένη αλκοόλη, να προτιμήσεις ισοπροπυλική αλκοόλη (διαφανής, παραγγελία από φαρμακείο) κι όχι αιθυλική (διαφανής) ή μεθυλική (μπλέ). Η ισοπροπυλική αλκοοόλη δεν καίει, χρησιμοποιείται από οδοντίατρους, για καθαρισμό ειδικών οπτικών, κλπ

----------


## IRF

> Καλησπερα σας,
> Οποίος γνωρίζει, ας δώσει τα φώτα του στο παρακάτω ερώτημά μου:
> Απιονισμενο ή απεσταγμενο νερό απαιτείται;
> Είναι διαφορετικά πράγματα.
> Φιλικά, Γιώργος



*Μην υπερβάλουμε*. Είναι διαφορετικά πράγματα αλλά μόλις βάλεις το πράσινο σαπούνι που μπορεί να έχει περίσσεια βάσεων π.χ. καυστικό νάτριο και ένα σωρό άλατα μην θεωρήσετε ότι δεν θα μείνουν  πάνω στο δίσκο.Το ξέπλυμα βάσης από τις χαρακιές του δίσκου είναι πολύ δύσκολο δεν γίνεται με απλό ξέπλυμα.Το πράσινο σαπούνι δεν έχει φτιαχτεί με απιονισμένο νερό.Το απιονισμένο για το σίδερο μια χαρά είναι.
Απαλό φύσημα με αέρα δεν κάνει;(ρωτάω δεν είμαι ειδικός).Το  πράσινο σαπούνι είναι απαράδεκτο από απόψεως κατασκευής δεν έχει σταθερή ποιότητα το χειρότερο που μπορεί να έχει είναι περίσσεια λιπαρών οξέων από ατελή εστεροποιήση ή υδρόλυση.Εκεί να δεις άντε να ξεπλύνεις τα λάδια και τι σκόνη θα τραβήξουν μετά οι δίσκοι.Τα υγρά σαπούνια για πιάτα *χωρίς κανένα αιθέριο έλαιο(άρωμα)* είναι πολύ καλύτερα.
Απλά είναι δύσκολο να βρεις υγρό σαπούνι χωρίς άρωμα,όμως υπάρχει

----------


## d.antonis

Εχω πλυνει δισκακια 45αρια σιξτις ,με καλα διαλυμενο rol ή tide σκονη. Καθαρισαν τελεια. Υπαρχει η πιθανοτητα ταυγρα σαπουνια κλπ να αφησουν καταλοιπα μεσα στα grooves των δισκων ,γι'αυτο και τα αποφυγα.

----------


## IRF

> Εχω πλυνει δισκακια 45αρια σιξτις ,με καλα διαλυμενο rol ή tide σκονη. Καθαρισαν τελεια. Υπαρχει η πιθανοτητα ταυγρα σαπουνια κλπ να αφησουν καταλοιπα μεσα στα grooves των δισκων ,γι'αυτο και τα αποφυγα.



Είναι καλύτερη επιλογή ειδικά αν διαλύσεις σε νερό το φιλτράρεις με φιλτρο για καφέ και μετά το χρησιμοποιήσεις.Μόνο κακό τα λαμπρυντικά αν έχει

----------


## Neuraxia

Πλύσιμο κάτω από την βρύση σε θερμοκρασία δωματίου και ταυτόχρονα με μαλακό πινέλο για να φύγουν οι πολλές σκόνες.
Σαπούνισμα με το πινέλο, διάλυμα απιονισμένου νερού, ουδέτερου υγρού πιάτων,ισοπροπυλικης αλκοόλης.
Ξεβγαλμα πάλι στην βρύση.
Δεύτερο ξεβγαλμα με απιονισμένο νερό με λίγη ισοπροπυλική αλκοόλη.
Στέγνωμα με πανί μικροΐνών ή σε Σταντ.
Καινούριο εσωφυλλο με πλαστικό.

----------

